# how to get this ash brown? what color number and developer?



## taaraa (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2013)

No idea myself. It would probably also depend on what color your hair is naturally too. I would take this picture to a salon for best results.


----------



## Carla Minaj (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks about a 6a to me, but thats depending on the brand of color you use. As far as formula would depend on your natural haircolor as well as the processed color you may already have!


----------

